# Keep Cashmere in your thoughts, I did horrible mistake and I'm afraid Vet did too



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm completely devastated, afraid and mad at myself.

Cashmere drank some water with caustic soda in it. It was on the floor in the bathroom when the plumber was fixing our sink. I didn't know about it and I let Cashmere out of my room to take her for a walk, and she went straight into bathroom and drank it.
I rushed her to clinic immediately, and when I said what happened, they took her from me to treat her. Later I found out that they gave her meds to induce vomiting, which even I know is something that you never do when dealing with chemical burns of digestive track. I'm so afraid they made it worse.
Right now, Cashmere is sitting under bed and shaking (from pain and stress, I guess). We have follow up appointment tomorrow with the Vet, but I don't know what to do. I keep having the darkest thoughts.

Please give Cashmere all good thoughts or prayers you can.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry, how awful. do you have meds for her? what do they do next? Can you call another vet for a second opinion if you are still concerned? Are you sure they made it worse, is that what they said?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness, poor Cashmere. I will say a prayer for her. Don't blame yourself, you didn't know the dish was there. The plumber should have picked it up when he was done. If the vet did the wrong thing by inducing vomiting then I would be finding a new vet after this. I think I would call another vet right away and see if they agree this was the right thing to do. A second opinion never hurts and if they agree they say this was the right thing to do then at least it will put your mind at ease about that. I would probably want her checked out also to make sure there is no swelling in the throat.

Also want to add I'm surprised they didn't keep her for observation.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Maglily said:


> I'm so sorry, how awful. do you have meds for her? what do they do next? Can you call another vet for a second opinion if you are still concerned? Are you sure they made it worse, is that what they said?


No, I don't have any meds, they only said to keep watching her and not give her anything to eat or drink. I'm not sure if they really made it worse, I don't know anything tbh. I don't even know how much of it she drank, maybe she just licked it and decided it was awful, but I didn't want to risk anything. But they treated it as regular food poisoning, so that doesn't feel right? She acted almost fine when we went home, then started to show signs of pain about hour or so ago (the accident happened around 7.30 am, now it's 2 pm).
They also took her blood to test and said they're going to compare it with tomorow's results. She still has venflon in her front leg, maybe it bothers her.

Thanks for advice, if she keeps trembling, I'm going to call another vet.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Pleaese keep us updated!!! It the trembling continues I would take her to the Vet ASAP. There has to be something still bothering her.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

kilodzul said:


> No, I don't have any meds, they only said to keep watching her and not give her anything to eat or drink. I'm not sure if they really made it worse, I don't know anything tbh. I don't even know how much of it she drank, maybe she just licked it and decided it was awful, but I didn't want to risk anything. But they treated it as regular food poisoning, so that doesn't feel right? She acted almost fine when we went home, then started to show signs of pain about hour or so ago (the accident happened around 7.30 am, now it's 2 pm).
> They also took her blood to test and said they're going to compare it with tomorow's results. She still has venflon in her front leg, maybe it bothers her.
> 
> Thanks for advice, if she keeps trembling, I'm going to call another vet.


I think I would call to see another vet now as it is afternoon and later on it will be after hours and harder to reach someone, just for the peace of mind. Maybe it is not serious enough to keep her in but I was surprised they did not do more, or keep her in.

Well as they took a blood test, maybe you should stick with that vet, but you could still call another vet for advice (i'm not sure). 

Perhaps you could call this vet again and/or just bring her there and ask that they look at her again because she seems to be in pain.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Prayers for little Cashmere...............


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I agree with Brenda, since its afternoon where you are I would go see a vet to get a second opinion before its after hours.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying Cashmere will be fine.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor Cashmere. She must be so scared not knowing what is happening to her. I also know how worried you must be. I hoping she will be OK soon. I am surprised they did not give her anything to help neutralize the acids.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh my goodness and I know you both are feeling terrible. Thinking of you.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Poor Cashmere. I'm hoping she is okay. Chances are that she didn't ingest much of that caustic water. It certainly would taste awful. She probably just got upset, because you were frantic and then the vet visit. I would definitely find another vet. 

This is what I found:



Attempt to identify the specific product, concentration of active ingredients, and estimated volume and amount ingested. Obtain MSDS sheets when possible for workplace exposures. The product container or labels may be available. Avoid exposure to health care workers. 
Do  not induce emesis or attempt to neutralize the substance by using a weak acid or base. This induces an exothermic reaction, which can compound the chemical injury with a thermal injury. It may also induce emesis re-exposing tissue to the caustic agent. 
Small amounts of a diluent, although controversial, may be beneficial if administered as soon as possible after a solid or granular alkaline ingestion, to remove any adhering particles to the oral or esophageal mucosa. Water or milk may be administered in small amounts. It is very unlikely to be of any benefit after more than 30 minutes.
Some of the literature available on this topic discourages the use of diluents because of the concern of inducing emesis resulting in re-exposure of tissue to caustic agent.
Diluents should not be used with any acid ingestion or liquid alkaline ingestion. The risk of vomiting with re-exposure of the oral or esophageal mucosa to the offending substance can result in worsening injury or perforation.



So, the vet was okay not to give her anything, but wrong wrong wrong to induce vomiting.


I hope she didn't drink the water and is okay today.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness, how scary!! Poor little Cashmere! Sounds like something one of my naughty dogs would do! I would be freaking out too... prayers that she gets better as soon as possible!! :heart:


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you all for warm words and prayers. 
I'm also hoping that I overreacted and yeah, probably she's shaken as well by me being upset and visit to vet which she has to see as tortures. I just wanted to be sure and honestly, I've thought they'd first check if she has burn throat or something.

I should also precise, that it was 24h clinic (I'm still looking for permanent vet) and the doctor who first took care of Cashmere was just ending her night shift. They kept her in for almost 3 hours, when she was given fluids by drip (sorry I don't know English term for that) to protect her from dehydration, and later other doctor just said to me that I can take her home and to make an appointment for tomorrow. And they also gave her something with carbon to protect her stomach.

Also, I just took Cashmere to potty outside and she acted fine, even chased after a bird and cat. She peed and pooped, so I guess it's also good sign. She's still tender in the abdomen area and gags/chokes sometimes, but no farther vomiting occurred.
Hopefully it was just stressful experience for both of us.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Julia, I am praying for your baby girl, and for you. Please try to remain calm---that is what your baby needs now. My Kitzel poisoned himself once badly so it can happen to anyone. They did give him lots, *and I mean LOTS of fluids & a charcoal ingestion & gave me a 2nd charcoal ingestion to administer later in the day (we were on our way to the airport for an international flight). He had to be on a month of treatment (after we returned) as it elevated some of his levels. He was also on a diet for a while where I fed him a T. of food at a time w/meds about 4 times a day. I think my posting was something about Kitzel & the Cop. God literally sent a cop on a motorbike to help us. I was hysterical & the cop took us right to where we needed to be (which was between nowhere & nowhere & we would never have found it on our own). 
If I were in your shoes I would try to keep your baby hydrated but don't worry if she doesn't eat---sometimes they know best what is needed. I would call the clinic & tell them I am worried and ask if anything would be done if you brought her in again so they could observe her. That way you would have someone with you to help know if you are over reacting---but I don't think you are. . . praying with all my heart.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

oh my. I hope Cashmere is feeling better today.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

OH NO! I would be scared too, and probably looking for a second opinion. I will be praying Cashmere will be fine and that you can get some good answers so you can stop worrying so much. Hang in there!


----------



## LovemyLucyLu (Mar 10, 2014)

🙏praying for your baby Cashmere! Poor baby! How awful that poor cashmere must be feeling.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I really hope Cashmere ingested none to barely anything of the substance. Inducing vomiting was a huge medical mistake on the vet's part. Hoping little Cashmere is unaffected. Thinking of you guys.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just said a prayer for Cashmere, remember this isn't your fault, you did all you could. I will continue my prayers, hugs to you


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I too am praying that she didn't have enough to harm her! That is so scary!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Poor baby girl  Checking in to see how she's doing.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you all once again for all words of support, it really keeps me sane.

Cashmere vomited twice during last two hours. Her stomach is empty, so it's only yellow bile. She doesn't want to drink at all, but is acting very hungry. She was all over me, jumping and waving her tail, when I was preparing dinner for myself, because she thought it's for her. Other than that she's still apathetic and groans quietly when she changes position.

I'm thinking about giving her a bit of boiled chicken with rice. I know they said at clinic not to feed her until tomorrow, but she ate only a bit of her food previous day, so she'd be without meal for almost two days, and I feel it's too long and that her last vomiting incidents were because of too empty stomach.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree that vomiting bile is because her stomach is empty. I wouldn't necessarily believe what the vet says...especially since they induced vomiting. I'll do some research and let you know if I come up with anything.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh no, this is the second thread I went on where there was a health crisis with a fluff! I am sending prayers your way and will be looking for updates. So happy she wants to eat, that must be a good sign!?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

A pup can go a long time w/out food---just not without water. Are you taking her back tomorrow? If so, she can wait to eat.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Julia, did your vet check Cashmere's blood PH and blood pressure? It is very possible that she did not drink that water and a PH test should clarify. 

Here is a list of symptoms. Vomiting bile is not one. Rub her throat gently and see if it seems to hurt. Look in her mouth and see if it appears to be burned. I think she will be okay. I am listing these symptoms to reassure you, not to scare you.

Oh, one more thing. Did you vet ask you what exactly she may have ingested? 

*Airways and lungs*


Breathing difficulty (from inhalation)
Lung inflammation
Sneezing
Throat swelling (which may also cause breathing difficulty)
*Esophagus, intestines, and stomach*


Blood in the stool
Burns of the esophagus (food pipe) and stomach
Diarrhea
Severe abdominal pain
Vomiting, possibly bloody
*Eyes, ears, nose, and throat*


Drooling
Severe pain in the throat
Severe pain or burning in the nose, eyes, ears, lips, or tongue
Vision loss
*Heart and blood*


Collapse
Low blood pressure (develops rapidly)
Severe change in pH (too much or too little acid in the blood)
Shock
*Skin*


Burns
Irritation
Necrosis (holes) in the skin or underlying tissues


I would for sure find another vet and tell her exactly what it was, and find out what tests she can run to know if Cashmere is poisoned, or NOTrayer:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Praying for your little girl!! Hope she is feeling a little better.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I would get a second opinion before providing food, and also wondering about dehydration? She might need to be on IV fluids? I know you're worrying, hopefully it will end up ok and she didn't ingest much.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

You could use a syringe for water and if you don't have that even have her lick water from your fingers.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Maybe put some chicken broth in some water for her - make it a small amount of water because she will probably lick it up fast, and too much could make her vomit.

Broth usually works for Grace when she won't drink.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Update:
I went with gut feeling last night and gave her a bit of food, and she hasn't vomited since then, so I think I was right about it being caused by stomach acid in empty stomach. I keep feeding her small portions every 2-3 hours today.

We went to the clinic this morning and this time they checked her mouth thoroughly - she has the burn on her tongue so the most likely is that she licked this water and it burnt her right away. She doesn't show any more those symptoms Sylvia posted (thanks for that!) so I don't think she actually swallowed anything.
Still, the vet thinks it can be possible that some of the substance entered her digestive track with drool, so she will be receiving meds to neutralize it for some time.
She got another IV fluids today, so she's actually over hydrated and keeps peeing a lot.
Her blood test results were mostly in norm, but she had some parameters slightly elevated, I don't remember which exactly, something to do with kidneys and liver (I'll ask vet to print the results for me tomorrow). We'll repeat the test after a week or so, to see if it was caused by this situation or it's something different.
Tomorrow we have another appointment, hopefully the last one, with another dose of IV fluids and a shot to neutralize the acid. Then I'll continue to give her meds at home. And I'll buy a muzzle for her, to make sure she won't eat anything bad at walks.

My most urgent new question is: she still has the venflon in her front leg, and it looks like it started to bother her - she doesn't want to walk, she's limping and keeping this leg up when she's sitting. Does anyone have experience like this? What can I do to relieve this discomfort? Judging from my personal experience with hospitals and venflons, it's normal that it starts to hurt a bit after some time, but maybe it shouldn't be like this for dogs.

Thanks for all advice and being there for us!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh Julia, I´m so sorry your baby is going through this. Don´t blame yourself for anything, our fluffs are very curious and it is impossible to keep an eye on them 24/7. Boycie ate chocolate a while back when I was 5 minutes in the bathroom  I hope Cashmere will be her playful self as soon as possible. Stay strong and good luck! Kisses and hugs from us!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

it does seem like they are taking care of her and she'll be ok , which is great news. I have no idea about the venflon (I had to look up that word to see what it is) . I can't imagine a little dog with one of those still in her leg...I'm sure it's uncomfortable. I guess it's normal practise to leave it in?? by the time you read this it will be late nite, so tomorrow she'll have it removed (after that final IV) I hope it didn't bother her too much tonite. good luck tomorrow. And just a suggestion, If you have questions for the vet when you bring her tomorrow, maybe you would like to write down a few things because its hard to remember when you get there. that's what I do sometimes.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

your such a good mommy, Cashmere has been through enough, I'm praying for her, and looking for updates, I wish I could give you a big hug, your doing your best


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

So glad to hear she's on the mend! They sure can worry us. I was so lucky with Zoe, if it wasn't chicken or some other yummy human food falling on the floor while I was cooking, she had no interest in much of anything!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I totally feel confident that our baby, Cashmere is going to come through this scarey event, and be just fine. I believe that she only put her tongue in the poison water, and withdrew from the bad taste. I know this is a very frightening experience, but I feel very sure that all will be well.


----------



## SA_GC (Oct 14, 2013)

Very glad to hear that your baby Cashmere is on the mend. What a horrible experience for both of you, but certainly not your fault - it could have happened to any of us.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello everyone!
First of all, thank you for the support for me and my baby Cashmere. Every warm word really helped us get us through this.

Second of all, fingers crossed, everything is fine with Cashmere. The burn of her tongue started healing nicely and no further symptoms of digestive problems appeared. As soon as they got the venflon of her leg, Cashmere was good to go and played really hard with other dogs even on our walk back to home from the clinic.
It was challenging to get her to drink again, and even though I add water to her meals (I started to homecook for her some time ago so it's definitely not dry anyway), she was a bit constipated, but yesterday her poop routine went back to normal too. 
I'm still worried about her blood test results and I hope that her liver and kidneys are fine, but I'll know it only after repeating test on Wednesday. 



Fee said:


> Oh Julia, I´m so sorry your baby is going through this. Don´t blame yourself for anything, our fluffs are very curious and it is impossible to keep an eye on them 24/7. Boycie ate chocolate a while back when I was 5 minutes in the bathroom  I hope Cashmere will be her playful self as soon as possible. Stay strong and good luck! Kisses and hugs from us!


Thank you, Arnela! Yeah curious puppy really can keep us on our toes... I hope nothing happened after Boycie ate that chocolate? (also thank you for your PM, I'll answer later today! ^^)



Maglily said:


> I have no idea about the venflon (I had to look up that word to see what it is) . I can't imagine a little dog with one of those still in her leg...I'm sure it's uncomfortable. I guess it's normal practise to leave it in??


Yes, it is normal when dog need IV or injections for longer time, it's more easy for both vet and the dog to leave it than to stick the needle every time. But the vet technician who put the bandages to cover it screw up, because I had the feeling that something must be off, and after I remade the bandage to make it less tight, Cashmere walking went back to normal. I think that at the clinic they're not used to how more careful you have to be with 7 pounds pup.
(side note: boy, my gut feelings about Cashmere's wellbeing and behavior are so accurate that I feel like it's some sort of maternal instict, which is fun because when it comes to kids I don't have any... :w00t: )



Matilda's mommy said:


> your such a good mommy, Cashmere has been through enough, I'm praying for her, and looking for updates, I wish I could give you a big hug, your doing your best


Thank you so much, it means a lot coming from such woderful dog mom as you!



BeautifulMaltese said:


> So glad to hear she's on the mend! They sure can worry us. I was so lucky with Zoe, if it wasn't chicken or some other yummy human food falling on the floor while I was cooking, she had no interest in much of anything!


Oh, you were lucky indeed! Wonder how it'll look like with your new baby boy, hope he won't make you worry to much.



Sylie said:


> I totally feel confident that our baby, Cashmere is going to come through this scarey event, and be just fine. I believe that she only put her tongue in the poison water, and withdrew from the bad taste. I know this is a very frightening experience, but I feel very sure that all will be well.


That's what I believe happened too. I'm glad we dodged the bullet with this one. I'm usually so careful when it comes to what is on the floor, I know she tries to eat everything and that she has strange attraction to all chemical things - just today she tried to lick the petrol that was on the pavement. :smilie_tischkante:
And thank you so much, Sylvia, for all wise words of advice you had for me. You're great Maltese mentor! 



SA_GC said:


> Very glad to hear that your baby Cashmere is on the mend. What a horrible experience for both of you, but certainly not your fault - it could have happened to any of us.


Thank you! It's hard to to blame myself, but I certainly learnt from this experience one more thing I have to be careful about.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm sorry I missed all poor Cashmere's pain. What a scare you had! You're a good and diligent doggy mommy..I hope she's better now...


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

What a nightmare. I'm so glad Cashmere is feeling better. Thanks for posting this. It wasn't your fault at all and could have happened to any of us. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Does the location of the well look red and or swollen? If so I would certainly call the vet. I am sure it can not be very comfortable.


I am so sorry the little dear is going through this, I certainly hope that everything heals quickly.

Czuć się lepiej


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It sounds like Cashmere is on the mend, and I'm sorry you guys had to go through this scary ordeal. Things happen...we can't prevent everything...I hope you're not feeling guilty. 

So...let me be the first to do a happy dance for you :chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord

I have been praying for precious Cashmere, I'm so happy she's doing better, one day at a time, her blood tests will come back ok, I just feel it, your a good mommy, give Cashmere kisses from awntie Paula
Hugs to you


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So happy Cashmere is feeling better !!!


----------

